# New Member that is assessed with MAC



## MACGirl13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the community because I just found this website last night. How could I NOT know about this wonderful MAC community?    I am obsessed with cosmetics and especially MAC. I live in the Charlotte, NC area and would love to meet other MAC lovers in my area.   Thanks! Monica


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Janice (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Monica, welcome to Specktra.


----------

